
Ask HN: Why is there no HN chat? - staticautomatic
Seems like there ought to be an HN chat room. Is there one somewhere, or does anyone have an interest in one existing?
======
stuffaandthings
There have been many posts about this:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4649396](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4649396)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=627977](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=627977)

Seems like its hard to just get traction.

